# New pix of Adamantine's babies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Adamant and Adamantine's babies have become fully furred; it looks like I have a curly mousie in this litter. I'm pretty happy about the markings on some of these. They are about two weeks old now.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

i love that curly one! nice markings! is it rex?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I've never bred for any kind of curliness, so I don't know exactly what it is. Most of the babies I've had that are curly do very poorly and die young or I put them down if they seem to be suffering. The weird curly one in the yellow litter (for a while there I thought I may have had an abyssinian) I had a while back seems to be an exception, and I'm guessing that the recessive must have come with the original batch of tri mousies I got from another breeder several years ago.


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

They are so cute at that age!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love the baby with the grey head at the bottom of the first piccie!! Well done on such beautiful babies!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks folks. With all the baloney some have given me over my meeces, I'm tempted to just put up pix and just say, "Look! they're mousies!" just for the sake of not being served a ration of malodorous flup.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Awww! Their gorgeous bubs, too bad Im not closer to pinch a few from the litter!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You'd be welcome anytime.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

what have you been doing with all your recent tri babies? do you have future breedings planned out already? like with the older ones on a dif post as well. you have so many mice! i feel like you could breed a hundred tris in a matter of weeks :lol: (for all i know, you already have!). oh the envy!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Very pretty!

So when are you planning a trip to Missouri to bring me some mice? lol


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, I have a lot of meeces...and most of them are tris at this point. I don't routinely cull as I'm more interested in seeing what colors and markings occur than I am in size or other conformations. I need to check something, I think I may have posted these pix twice...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Addie's babies are about two and a half weeks old now.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I love that one with the tiny spot on it's butt! From the front it looks like a satin BEW!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

beautiful xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thankx!


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

The curlie(s) are too cute!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, yeah ,they are so cute at this age with the rows of curls. Too bad that doesn't last. I think that some of the long haired satin curlies that keep lush piles of curls into adulthood as too yummy for words. Mine aren't like that, as I don't breed for curly meeces, but it does seem to occur pretty regularly in my tri lines.


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

I adore the random spots of colour.

Nice work!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

